# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Κατασκευή ηχείου 2 ή 3 δρόμων

## babisko

Θέλω να κατασκευάσω ένα ζευγάρι ηχεία ισχύος περίπου 2Χ100W, 2 ή και 3 δρόμων.
Άν κάποιος έχει σχέδια για καμπίνα (διαστάσεις, υλικά, μονωτικά, τύπους μεγαφώνων κ.λ.π.)
και κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες, παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσει.
Τα ηχεία δεν θέλω να είναι και πολύ μεγάλα σε μέγεθος (δεν θέλω κάποια ηχεία που μοιάζουν
με μονόφυλλες ντουλάπες). Τα γούφερ να είναι 8-10 ίντσες.
Ζητάω πολλά, αλλά αν κάποιος έχει κάποιο σχέδιο που να αξίζει...
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dal_kos

Φιλε μου οπως μου ειπαν και εμενα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο.

Εγω το ψαχνω 1 μηνα κι εχω γινει 10 φορες σοφοτερος  :Smile: 

Λοιπον αν αποφασισεις να μπλεξεις με κατι τετοιο θα πρεπει να εχεις χρονο και χρημα...

Ξυλο το καλυτερο που μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ειναι MDF.

Τωρα θα πρεπει να επιλεξεις τι μεγαφωνα θα χρησιμοποιησεις και μετα να τα περασεις σε ενα προγραμμα εξομοιωσης καμπινας-ηχειου ωστε να δεις ποσο μεγαλη πρεπει να ειναι η καμπινα σου.

Ενα καλο ειναι το bassbox.

Επειτα αν αποφασισεις να χρησιμοποιησεις παθητικο X-over εκτος του οτι θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις μονος σου τα πηνια[σ αυτο μπορω να σε βοηθησω] θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις ενα κυκλωμα εξισοροπησης αντιστασης διοτι η αντισταση του μεγαφωνου δεν ειναι προτυπη, το οποιο σημαινει πως η τιμη της αλλαζει αναλογα με την συχνοτητα με αποτελεσμα να σου ανοιγει "τρυπες" στο συνδυασμο των ηχειων. [Θα απογοητευτεις αν δεν κανεις κατι τετοιο]

Τελος Θα πρεπει να επιλεξεις ανοικτο ή κλειστο.

ΥΓ: Τα προγραμματα εξομοιωσης καμπινας ειναι περισσοτερο για τα γουφερ κι οχι για τα τουιτερ.
Το μεγεθος που σου δινει ειναι ο καθαρος ογκος της καμπινας. Αυτο σημαινει πως τα Tweeter πρεπει να τα απομονώσεις.

----------


## babisko

Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει ένα σχέδιο που να περιλαμβάνει τους τύπους των μεγαφώνων,
τις διαστάσεις της καμπίνας και τις θέσεις που πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν τα μεγάφωνα;
Όσον αφορά το crossover, μπορεί να αγοραστεί έτοιμο, ή να κατασκευαστεί (λίγο δύσκολο βέβαια
λόγω υλικών και μάλιστα όπως και εσύ αναφέρεις, των πηνίων).
Σε τελική ανάλυση, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ενεργητικό, με τους αντίστοιχους τελικούς ενισχυτές
εκτός καμπίνας.
Για το MDF που αναφέρεις στο τέλος πρέπει να βαφεί με λάκα, που δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι και τόσο
εύκολο για έναν ερασιτέχνη "ξυλουργό". Ισως, με μικρές παραχωρήσεις, να χρησιμοποιηθεί 
νοβοπάν καπλαμισμένο και γυαλισμένο.
Το πρόγραμμα που αναφέρεις εξομοίωσης τι είναι και ποιό;

----------


## dal_kos

Το προγραμμα που αναφερω ειναι το Bassbox pro της HT Audio. Δεν ειναι δωρεαν.... :Smile: 

Το θεμα με το ετοιμο X-over ειναι πως "κοβει" σε συγκεκριμενες συχνοτητες για την τυπικη αντισταση των ηχειων η οποια δεν ισχυει ποτε.  :Twisted Evil:  

[Να εχεις υπ οψη σου οτι στους τυπους υπολογισμου της συχνοτητος αποκοπης χρησιμοποιειται και η αντισταση του μεγαφωνου]  :Wink: 

Ακομα για να λειτουργησει σωστα ενα παθητικο X-over πρεπει να ειναι σταθερη η αντισταση κατι το οποιο οπως σου ειπα και παραπανω δεν ισχυει και για να το πετυχεις πρεπει να βαλεις ενα κυκλωμα εξισορροπησης το οποιο σου προσθετει εξτρα αντισταση, δημιουργωντας και παλι "τρυπες".

Ακομα κι αν κανεις ενεργα να εχεις υπ οψη σου πως θα σου χρειαστει [αν θες να κανεις κατι πολυ σοβαρο] κι ενα κυκλωμα εξισοροπισης του Baffle step.

Τελος, το να βαψεις το MDF σου εγγυωμαι πως ειναι η πιο ευκολη διαδικασια.

 :Idea:  ΑΑΑ! Το MDF να εχεις υπ οψη σου βγαινει κι αυτο με καπλαμα. :Wink: 

ΥΓ. Ποσα χρηματα σε ενδιαφερει να διαθεσεις?

----------


## Danza

Υπάρχει και άλλη λύση αντι να μπλέκεις με crossover, αν κάνεις ηχείο 2 δρόμων βαλε στο tweeter πυκνωτή 2.2uF ή 3.3uF στα 100v (πυκνωτής "MKT" όχι ηλεκτρολυτικός) και σε 3 δρόμων στο midrange βάλε εναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 22uF/100v χωρίς πολικότητα. το woofer αστο να πέρνει κατευθείαν απ τον ενισχυτή η βάλε σε σειρά ενα πηνίο να κόβει υψηλές συχνότητες.
μονωτικό πάρε φίλτρο αποροφητήρα και κόλλησε το μέσα στο ηχείο με βενζινόκολλα (ειναι φθηνή λύση και αξιόπιστη). σου προτείνω φίλτρο αποροφητήρα γιατί δυσκολευτηκα πολύ να βρώ μονωτικά έστω  υαλοβάμβακα..   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Danza

Εγώ έχω 2 τέτοιες καμπίνες με 12" woofer, 6x9 midrange, χοάνη με tweeter θόλου.. μόνωση έχουν φίλτρο αποροφητήρα και παίζουν πολύ ωραία   :Smile:  (sorry για την ποιότητα εικόνας αλλα ειναι απο κινητό..   :frown:  )

----------


## dal_kos

> Υπάρχει και άλλη λύση αντι να μπλέκεις με crossover, αν κάνεις ηχείο 2 δρόμων βαλε στο tweeter πυκνωτή 2.2uF ή 3.3uF στα 100v (πυκνωτής "MKT" όχι ηλεκτρολυτικός) και σε 3 δρόμων στο midrange βάλε εναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 22uF/100v χωρίς πολικότητα. το woofer αστο να πέρνει κατευθείαν απ τον ενισχυτή η βάλε σε σειρά ενα πηνίο να κόβει υψηλές συχνότητες.
> μονωτικό πάρε φίλτρο αποροφητήρα και κόλλησε το μέσα στο ηχείο με βενζινόκολλα (ειναι φθηνή λύση και αξιόπιστη). σου προτείνω φίλτρο αποροφητήρα γιατί δυσκολευτηκα πολύ να βρώ μονωτικά έστω  υαλοβάμβακα..



Η λυση σου ειναι αρκετα απλη αλλα στελνοντας ολες τις συχνοτητες στο Woofer εκτος του οτι καταναλωνεις ασκοπα ισχυ,  αν ενισχυσεις λιγο τα πριμα "χαλαρωνει" το μπασο.

Στο λεω γιατι εχω κατι ηχεια με τετοιο X-over το οποιο δεν αποδιδει καθολου καλα οσο αφορα τις παραμορφωσεις οταν ενισχυεις λιγο τα πριμα.

----------


## Danza

για αυτο λέω να μπεί σε σειρά ενα πηνίο με το γουφερ...

----------


## dal_kos

Μα αυτο που λες ειναι ενα X-over πρωτης ταξεως [δεν εννοω πεντε αστερων  :Very Happy:  ].

Και παλι χρειαζεται εξισοροπιτης αντιστασης αλλιως θα κοβει αλλου γι αλλου!

----------


## babisko

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και τις παρατηρήσεις σας παιδιά.
Κώστα, τα λεφτά δεν τα υπολόγισα ακόμα πόσα θα διαθέσω, γιατί θέλω να κατασκευάσω και ενισχυτή και ηχεία.
Ανάλογα με τη συνολική δαπάνη που θα χρειαστεί, θα κάνω και τις αντίστοιχες κατασκευές. Προς το παρόν έχω κάποια μικρά 
ηχεία και ένα μικρό στεροφωνικό, αλλά σίγουρα "δεν λέει". Θέλω να κατασκευάσω πρώτα τα ηχεία και μετά τα υπόλοιπα.

Δημήτρη, οι καμπίνες που έχεις είναι πολύ μεγάλες για τον χώρο που διαθέτω (οι δικές σου πρέπει να έχουν ύψος
περίπου 80 εκατοστά αν συγκρίνω από τα υπόλοιπα έπιπλα που φαίνονται).
Κάποιο σχέδιο όμως με συγκεκριμένα κατασκευαστικά στοιχεία (διαστάσεις καμπίνας, τύποι μεγαφώνων κ.λ.π.) δεν υπάρχει;
Αν υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο, μπορεί να υπολογιστεί και η συνολική δαπάνη της κατασκευής.
Αλήθεια, Δημήτρη, πόσο περίπου σου κόστισαν τα δυο ηχεία σου που φαίνονται στη φωτογραφία; (Βασικά τα μεγάφωνα, γιατί τα 
MDF είναι σχετικά φθηνά).
Υαλοβάμβακας για μονωτικό κάνει; Γιατί υπάρχει άφθονος σε καταστήματα με οικοδομικά υλικά (και φθηνός).
Φίλτρο απορροφητήρα εννοείς ένα λευκό λεπτό φύλλο που μπαίνει στους απορροφητήρες πάχους περίπου 1-2 εκατοστών;
Σαν πολύ λεπτό δεν είναι;

----------


## dal_kos

Φιλε babisko ακριβως αυτο που ειπα κι εγω να κανω πας να κανεις...αναβαθμιση σε μικρο ηχοσυστημα  :Laughing: 

Εχει αρκετες μετατροπες να κανεις αλλα θα το ευχαριστηθεις.

Εγω δυστυχως μαλλον δεν θα προλαβω να το κανω διοτι προεκυψε μια δουλεια για ιστοσελιδα  :frown: 

Παντως πες μας ποσα μπορεις να διαθεσεις στο περιπου για να μπορεσω, οσο εχω τη δυνατοτητα, να σε βοηθησω.

----------


## Danza

Τα μεγάφωνα μου πήγαν στο περίπου 120 ευρώ.. και τα crossover 20 ευρω και τα 2. μόνωση θέλει συγκεκριμένη γιατι αν βάλεις κίτρινο δεν θα κάνεις δουλειά, θέλει λευκό υαλοβάμβακα, ή "αυγοθήκη". το φίλτρο απορροφητήρα ειναι αυτό το λεπτό όπως το είπες, είναι λεπτό αλλα την δουλειά του την κάνει   :Wink:  
επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις μόνωση σαν αυτή που έχουν οι καναπέδες   :Shocked:   (μην ξυλώσεις κανα καναπέ   :Hammer:  )

τις καμπίνες μου τις έδωσε ο θείος μου σε μαύρο χάλι και τις μάζεψα όσο μπορούσα αλλά λόγω διαστάσεων τις έχω στο σαλόνι και τις πάω σε κανα πάρτυ που και πού γιατι μέσα στο δωματιό μου σπάσανε 2 φορές τα τζάμια και δέν ακουγωνται καλα λόγο μικρού χώρου

----------

